# RSS News Feeds > RSS News Feeds >  Mandolin Archive - Lloyd Loar signed F5 Mandolin 73755

## NewsFetcher

Mandolin Archive Lloyd Loar signed F5 Mandolin 73755


         A new record has been added to the       Mandolin Archive:       
*(1923) F5 Mandolin 73755* 
       Fern Inlay, top-facing binding        
*Categories this instrument is a member of*

 Green-lined hardshell case Fern peghead inlay



See new record...

----------


## Glassweb

Unreal... July 9th signing date, fern headstock, apparently completely original, beautiful condition... the only thing that could make this rare bird more "tisirable" would be side binding. this one gets my vote for the most significant Loar find ever! What's the story on this one Darryl, Dan, Tom, Ken?

----------


## William Smith

Very Sweet indeed!! Too bad it looks as though its been sleepin in her case for a while?,Hope that changes...Play em' there Loars boys! :Grin:

----------


## Mandolin Mick

I'm just not aesthetically attracted to ferns, even though I own one. I go for the flowerpot, but I'll acquiesce if they want to give it to me ...  :Wink:

----------


## Glassweb

I would say this one here may be the most valuable and collectible Loar F5 there is... Monroe's not withstanding. What an amazing piece!

----------


## Glassweb

So here we have one of the most important Lloyd Loar F5 discoveries in years and not a single word or image appears on the Cafe home page. Instead what we see is a "The Toy" giveaway and yada-yada about some who-could-care-less mandolin owned by... who??? Whatever. It's just sad to me that our beloved, online mando-centric parlor has neglected to pay homage to this magnificent Lloyd Loar instrument... an instrument that serves as much the standard for our chosen 8-stringed passion as a Stradavari does for the violin. I just don't get it... it's a damn $hame...  :0(

----------


## William Smith

Well I agree with ya Glassweb,,Very true if we didn't have the Loar F-5 we wouldn't  have any "Toys" also I'm not up too much on my Loar specs. but is this possibly the first "FERN" that has been found/recorded in the archive? I know I look at any Loar or old F-5 from the 20's-40's I'm like a baby! I drool some...Each F-5 has a class of their own..
  I'd like to thank Scott T. and the other guys for makin it possible for all of us too see these fine pieces of work,,"Now only if we could get sound samples of each" :Grin:

----------


## mrmando

I imagine Darryl will weigh in when he has time, whether or not it happens to meet anyone's expectations of how soon he should respond. And if I were running the site, the more people nagged me to put a certain such-and-such on the home page, the less I'd be inclined to do it. Even so, Scott may intend to run this instrument on the home page as soon as he gets some details about it ... the same details that are being clamored for here. 

This is far from being the first Loar-era Fern listed in the Archive, as even the most perfunctory of inquiries would reveal.

----------


## Mike Black

> This is far from being the first Loar-era Fern listed in the Archive, as even the most perfunctory of inquiries would reveal.


Actually Glassweb would be correct.  From the link you posted...the listing shows that the the earliest known Fern is 71057, which the Serial number indicates it was part of the Nov 28, 1922 batch, but was signed on February 18, 1924.  This new listing is *July 9, 1923* and would make it the earliest known Loar SIGNED Fern.

----------


## mrmando

Adam doesn't make any claims about this being the "earliest" anything ... his claims are about its significance. bluegrasser78 asked, "is this possibly the first 'FERN' that has been found/recorded in the archive?" To which the correct answer is "No." And anyway, the Pee Wee Lambert Fern is signed Dec. 20, 1922, so I don't know how you rule it out as being the "earliest" Fern.

----------


## Mike Black

> Unreal... July 9th signing date, fern headstock, apparently completely original, beautiful condition... the only thing that could make this rare bird more "tisirable" would be side binding. this one gets my vote for the most significant Loar find ever! What's the story on this one Darryl, Dan, Tom, Ken?


I guess Darryl would be the one to ask, since he's the one credited as source for the pictures.

----------


## Mike Black

> Adam doesn't make any claims about this being the "earliest" anything ... his claims are about its significance. bluegrasser78 asked, "is this possibly the first 'FERN' that has been found/recorded in the archive?" To which the correct answer is "No." And anyway, the Pee Wee Lambert Fern is signed Dec. 20, 1922, so I don't know how you rule it out as being the "earliest" Fern.


But it would be the earliest Loar Signed Fern. Besides the two with new overlays.

----------


## Ivyguitar

Glassweb  +1
Inquiring minds want to know more!!

----------


## mrmando

> But it would be the earliest Loar Signed Fern. Besides the two with new overlays.


Depends on how you read Darryl's description of the Lambert mandolin ... he seems to think the original overlay might have been a Fern pattern as well. 

Anyway, the question as written asked whether this instrument was the _first Fern to be listed in the Archive_—which it manifestly is not. You're trying to address the question of which Archive-listed Fern has the _earliest manufacture date,_ which is a more interesting question but not what was asked.

----------


## Glassweb

For me the really cool thing about this mandolin is that it's a Fern Loar signed on July 9th... a date of note. But rather than the plastic binding on the headstock, this one seems to have forward facing ivoroid binding... at least it appears that way to me. Bottom line - this is a spectacular, rare example of a signed Lloyd Loar F5 mandolin that, to my mind, deserves some attention. Whether or not anyone else feels that way is their own call...

----------


## mrmando

I'm waiting to hear more about it too ... just trying to be patient ...  :Smile:

----------


## William Smith

I'm sorry I should've said the "earliest serial # FERN in the archive...I know there are Loar ferns already in there but hey I don't memorize dates",,Awesome find for someone lucky,,what A great lookin mandolin...Somethin about any Loar SCREAMS KOOL :Grin:

----------


## barry

The photos in the Archive seem to have been deleted "pending further information".  Anyone have any info on this?

----------


## woodwizard

Awesome find ! What a dream mandolin !!!!

----------


## danb

Nothing we can really add right now except that further information is pending

----------


## Glassweb

My apologies to Scott, Dan, Darryl and others for posting out-of-line comments about the lack of home-page exposure for this Loar F5. Apparently there were/are specific reasons as to why info and/or more images couldn't/can't be posted; as confirmed by Dan B's post above. I'm sincerely sorry to any and all who's feathers I may have ruffled. My nasty nature I guess... it's just that I LOVE these damn things. Glassweb, over and out.

----------

